# Murray Station Wagon NOS w/ Box 1952



## Phattiremike (May 10, 2020)

I picked this up last week and debated to leave it in the box or put it together for the first time.  The box was in rough shape so I decided to put the pedal car together.  All of the packaging, the box and spare parts are saved. This came from the Memphis Cycle & Supply Company, Memphis, Tennessee.
The front of the car was well protected in the box the back part of the cardboard was torn apart so it was filthy and stained, lots of news paper added for protection dated 1951-52.

After I assembled the car I gave it a good wash and hit it with a Mequires product, I am amazed it looks NEW!  

I documented it all as it was removed from the box and assembled. I will give this a good wax and still have to deal w/ some old masking tape on the front bumper but I couldn't be happier with the results. Thinking about 4 new hubcaps and hood ornament for display purposes only.

Right decision to assemble?

-Mike


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2020)

An opportunity that comes along very rarely - that's fantastic - good for you.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2020)

You did the right thing. Lets see... look at crappy old box or cool pedal car? V/r Shawn


----------



## rfeagleye (May 10, 2020)

That is WAY cool! Assembling it was the best choice. I'm amazed it looks as great as it does!

Side note, I delivered the Cleveland Press when I was a kid. It was the afternoon paper in Cleveland at the time. It's been gone many years.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 10, 2020)

That is a terrific and rare find! The Murray pedal car is almost the same age as me....wish I still looked that good after nearly 70 years. lol Congrats on your purchase.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (May 10, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> That is a terrific and rare find! The Murray pedal car is almost the same age as me....wish I still looked that good after nearly 70 years. lol Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> Dave



Me to Dave, I’m 70!


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2020)

I am glad you assembled that beauty !


----------



## bobsbikes (May 10, 2020)

all I can say is WOW-WOW-WOW


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 10, 2020)

Mike, is there a story on why this was stored for so long? 
 You did a great job assembling it & polishing it. Now it needs a little kids smiling & enjoying riding it


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 10, 2020)

That is pretty neat...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

